# Male pet pigeon behaving badly



## MonkeyFeather (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a male pigeon who is acting really mean, he is pecking, slapping and not wanting to be held. It was only a two day transformation, he used to always sit on my shoulder and loved to have his head petted, but now he acts like he hates me. He is just going through his first molt.
Is it just because he is a male? Will he ever grow out of it or would it be better to have a female for a pet? 
I'm pretty disappointed, he used to be such a sweetie.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

For one thing, pigeons like to come to you, they don't particularly like being picked up and petted. so when he grows up he may very well not like that. Also, you said he was moulting. When they moult, they're feathers are sensitive and too much handling hurts. Let him alone and let him want to come to you. With a pigeon, as with any bird, a relationship is always on their terms.............not yours. He will be as friendly as he likes, and may or may not like being petted. The thing is in getting them to want to come to you. Treats work well for this. Chopped unsalted peanuts works well.


----------



## MonkeyFeather (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't ever pick him up or anything other than changing his diaper. He does still spend most of his time by me but he will chase my hand and peck it. He also coos at me all the time and just acts generally ornery.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As he gets older, he will want a mate.


----------



## MonkeyFeather (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok, I can get him a mate, but is this orneriness something he will get over? Would a female be a better choice for a pet?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All pigeons have different personalities. Most are not snugglers. They are more so, when they are young, but they grow up to be their own bird, so to speak. Birds don't normally like cuddling. They like to come to you, and perch on you, and they will often hang out with you. But most adult pigeons do not want to be picked up. It has to be their idea to come to you when they want to. It isn't like owning a dog. You need to respect that and let them be a bird. If you want something that isn't going to mind you picking it up whenever you want to, then any pigeon isn't really a great pet for you maybe. A relationship with a pigeon has to be on their terms, not yours. That's how they are. They don't particulary want a relationship with a human. They want to be a bird, with all the things that go with that. They want to have a mate and a normal life.


----------

